# A short (audiophile) guide to Winamp (/w Maiko WASAPI)



## BleaK

This is a short guide to show how to use Winamp in general and as an audiophile music player.
 I have recieved alot of help here at head-fi, and wanted to give something back. Hope you will enjoy this little guide!
  
*Why Winamp?*
  
 No particular reason...
 No really, if you already use Foobar2000 or mediamonkey with asio or wasapi, winamp won't give you any advantage in SQ, but it may do so if you use other music players without these output plugins (e.g. iTunes).
  
 One of the reason I use Winamp with this WASAPI output is that it can run in shared mode (explained later), what that means is that you can run other audio applications (like youtube, games etc.) while playing music in WASAPI mode.
  
 You can also customize your skin and so on. If you prefer your layout looking something like this...:
  

 (Sorry for the bad quality photo, that's my personal simple version)
  
 ...to any of these:
  

  
 There are alot more skins and customization, but this guide will focus on setting up how to get the best soundquality out of winamp.
 I personally like simplicity and stick with the big bento skin.
  
  
*Winamp, step by step:*
  
 -Start here:
 http://www.winamp.com/
  
 -After download and installation you can add music in Winamp:
 File ---> Add media to library ---> Choose the folder which you have stored music
  
 -Then go here:
 http://maiko.elementfx.com/
  
 Download the plugin, cut and paste it in the winamp folder named "plugins"
 I will come back to how it works later.
  
 -Now to Winamp again:
 Options ---> Preferences
  
 In preferences go to playback, and "allow 24-bits".
 Then go to output, and if you did everything right you should see the "maiko WASAPI output" ---> Press "configure".
  
 This is (aprox.) what you should see:
  

  
 Choose what device you are using for source (soundcard or DAC), and close the window.
  
  
*Congratulations, you now have Winamp with WASAPI! *
  
  
  
 "But, but, is it just that easy? Isn't there more to it?"
 -Yes and yes.
  
 For the more than average interested computer geek, there is more. However, the "more" in this case will (in most situations) not ensure a better SQ. It only gives better control over your bits and bytes.
  
  
*For the advanced!*
  
 This picture show how the output plugin work:
  

 You can also read more here where you downloaded the plugin:
  
 http://maiko.elementfx.com/
  
 As you can see there are two options on how to use the plugin, shared or exclusive mode.
  
 As said, in most cases and for the average user you won't need exclusive mode.
 But if you are a computer geek, or just need full control over everything coming out of your computer you can start looking here:
  
  
*Exclusive mode:*
  
 Like I said before the exlusive mode is not for a better soundquality (although in some special cases it might), but if you are like me and want full controll over your 0's and 1's, this is the way to go. I present to you: Exclusive mode!
  
 The short story look like this:
  

  
*"This looks** hard, should I just check all the boxes?*"
  
 Yes! Just check any of the boxes and you almost have bitperfect wasapi in exlusive mode!
  
 There is however one important thing to remember. The only important thing is the _"Slave to sample rate"_. If you are listening to 44,1KHz, 96KHz or 192KHz music, you should set slave mode to 44100, 96000 or 192000 to "force" the plugin to play that sample rate.
  
 For more info, see the link in *More*!
  
 NB!_ This will stop any other audio from playing (youtube etc.). You must close winamp and restart your browser/other music players to use them.  _
  
  
*Mixer:*
  
 I personally haven't played with the mixer, so I just leave it at automate. Se *More! *for a link with better explanation.
  
  
*Balance*:
  
 This is a balance mode, it's newly implemented and can look a bit wacky, but if you tinkle with it enough it will provide a great asset for those who hearing are better (or worse) in one ear. This is quite rare, and seldom implemented in a wasapi output. For those with a hearing impairment and want a better sound, it is in itself a reason to use this plugin, 
  
  
*More!*
 Need more info? Click on the link below, this takes you to the forum from the maker of the plugin with alot of additional info:
 http://maiko.elementfx.com/forum/index.php
  
 This is the plugin forums FAQ which goes over all the features the plugin has:
 http://maiko.elementfx.com/forum/index.php?topic=7.0
  
  
*CD ripping:*
  
 When ripping cd's I suggest you use EAC, but if you are gonna rip ALOT of cd's, this method may take alot of time.
 Winamp have a really easy ripping feature, and it gets all the info like band/album/song from gracenote automatically .
 If you are gonna rip a large amount of cd's in FLAC quality, this may save you some time.
  
 I suggest to rip in FLAC with the best compression, you do this by:
 Options ---> Preferences ---> CD Ripping ---> choose FLAC - best compression
  
  
*EQ:*
  
 I don't use EQ that much and are not too familiar with, but I hear this is a great plugin for winamp:
  
 http://www.winamp.com/plugin/electri-q/147879
  
 You can read how to use EQ properly here:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/413900/how-to-equalize-your-headphones-a-tutorial
  
  
  
 Thank you for reading and I hope that this little guide was usefull!
  
  
  
 Also, creds to Maiko/Kitchen-Fu for developing this awsome output plugin for winamp, and PiccoloNamek for the EQ-guide.
  
  
  
 Disclaimer and update 16.03.2015:
  
 Maiko/kitchen-fu has stopped development for this plugin (happened a couple years ago really).
 The latest version is: 0.53.test.04, and are known working with Windows vista, 7 and 8.1.​  
While the development has been suspended, the plugin still works, and sounds great! Enjoy! ​  
 -BleaK


----------



## BleaK

And please give feedback if you tried this!
   
  Or if you have any problems.


----------



## sonci

sorry to bother,
  as I noticed from the screenshot "speakers Creative xFi", are you using a xfi soundcard?
   
  because you should know that xfi doesn`t support wasapi for bit perfect playback, it has been discussed a lot at HeadFi, 
  you should use ASIO,


----------



## Mdclol

Thank you for this, BleaK. Very easy to follow. The eq guide was an amazing find as well.


----------



## BleaK

Quote: 





sonci said:


> sorry to bother,
> as I noticed from the screenshot "speakers Creative xFi", are you using a xfi soundcard?
> 
> because you should know that xfi doesn`t support wasapi for bit perfect playback, it has been discussed a lot at HeadFi,
> you should use ASIO,


 

 No I don't have Creative xFi, that screenshot is taken by the author of the plugin used as only demonstration 
   
   
  Quote: 





mdclol said:


> Thank you for this, BleaK. Very easy to follow. The eq guide was an amazing find as well.


 


  You're welcome!


----------



## AF115

Great job, BleaK. Thank you!
  Being a keen user of Winamp, you have brought me the last missing piece to forget Foobar without any regret 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  The plug-in is rock solid with the Tenor TL7022 transport (used in Prodigy Cube and NFB-12 DACs).


----------



## ManBeard

Thanks for posting this. Winamp was always my preferred music player but I had to swap to Foobar2000 with my current setup. Will definitely try this when I get home.


----------



## Pacha

Use Kernel Streaming plugin instead if you're using Windows XP, or if you're running Vista or 7 you guys should have a glance at AdionSoft plugin as it's bitperfect, works in exclusive mode, supports auto-upsampling on formats your DAC doesn't support (88.2 KHz files for instance), and do not suffer from drop-outs like ASIO does with Winamp.
  The only issue is that it often crashes or creates cracks in songs when you switch directly from a 24/96 song to a 16/44.1, but apart from that it's working flawlessly and is much more practical and simple to use than Maiko plugin. The workaround for sample rate switching issue is to play only 24/96 files then restart winamp to play 16/44.1 files, and vice versa. A bit rough as this bug could be fixed but the guy in charge of the plugin hasn't published anything new since feb 2010.
   
  I've done A/B tests between AdionSoft and Kernel Streaming plugin on Winamp (which works only with 16/44.1 files on win7), and with ASIO and Wasapi on foobar also, and I can't tell them apart.


----------



## Kristjan

I'm pretty sure I've followed everything to the letter (by that I mean that I clicked on the Use 24bit box), yet I can't see the plugin in the Output tab. I've got no idea what I'm doing wrong, the instructions are really easy to follow (or so it would seem).


----------



## BleaK

Quote: 





kristjan said:


> I'm pretty sure I've followed everything to the letter (by that I mean that I clicked on the Use 24bit box), yet I can't see the plugin in the Output tab. I've got no idea what I'm doing wrong, the instructions are really easy to follow (or so it would seem).


 
  You got to follow this:
   
http://maiko.elementfx.com/
   
  Download the plugin, cut and paste it in the winamp folder named "plugins"
   
  Then you will have the output in your winamp folder.
   
   
   
   
  I will come back and write how to use the exclusive mode so that people will have control over a "bit-perfect" output!


----------



## brandon4ek

Quote: 





bleak said:


> You got to follow this:
> 
> http://maiko.elementfx.com/
> 
> ...


 
   
  I guess the site is temporarily down at the moment, or is it just me?


----------



## AF115

@brandon4ek
  The site currently works fine for me.
  They just published a new version (V 0.02) of _Maiko MonkeysAudio_ decoder.


----------



## BleaK

Quote: 





af115 said:


> @brandon4ek
> The site currently works fine for me.
> They just published a new version (V 0.02) of _Maiko MonkeysAudio_ decoder.


 
   
  yup, I haven't had time to try it yet, but I will perhaps tomorrow. This is applied the same way as the ouput file. When I have the time (maybe this weekend) I will write how to use the exclusive mode and get perfect bit to bit.


----------



## AF115

*A specific contribution for the owners of DACs that have inside the chip TENOR TE7022L and  still use Windows XP.*
  At last I found an ASIO driver - instead of the not so satisfactory ASIO4ALL - that can works flawlessy in Windows XP:
  I tested it in connection to Audio-gd NFB12 and Prodigy Cube.
  You can download that driver from here: http://www.ab-system.hk/USB.html


----------



## oneofthem

hi
   
  just sharing some xp here..
   
  ive been using jriver with wasapi event for a couple of years
   
  then i read about wasapi 3.0 beta for foobar (previosly i compared  wasapi 2.x foobar vs jriver wasapi event and liked jriver more)
   
  now i compared that foobar with wasapi 3 beta5 at event mode and found my jriver sounded abit behind and muddy vs the more clear sound of foobar with beta driver
   
  and now  found this winamp maiko wasapi driver and did a/b (ibasso d2+/ultrasone pro900) comparo, now i did hours of quick a/b same tracks (flacs 16/44100) and now im a winamp user. :]
   
  just did 1 more quick ab so 2 make sure im not parano, before im posting this lol
   
  im not sure if its good that i can hear that diff or not ( this bug will kill alot of time and$ )  sometimes i wish i had no interest in digital audio, think it degrades some of that state of mind thingy :[
   
  cheers


----------



## OPTiK

I pasted the DLL into my winamp plugins folder but its not showing up in output? I only see disk writer/direct sound output/waveout output. I enabled "Allow 24bit" too in playback. Am I missing something?
   
  EDIT: Looks like this is for Windows7/Vista, not XP. Nevermind :/


----------



## jmarsiglio

Awesome, thank you. I was on Itunes yesterday. Switched to Foobar, really didn't like it. Winamp = 
   
  Milkdrop....


----------



## dtabn

Did anyone get a virus warning when you extracted the plugin?
   
  Edit:
   
  Nvm seems to be a common problem with false positives from AVG.


----------



## BleaK

Yeah, avg is usually oversensitive x)
   
  I am currently working on my master thesis, but if I get the time I will go in details on how to get bit-to-bit-perfect in exlusive mode


----------



## zilch0md

.


----------



## Anjana

It works only for Vista or above OS


----------



## BleaK

Quote: 





anjana said:


> It works only for Vista or above OS


 
   


 I haven't tried it with any other OS than with vista or windows 7, sorry.


----------



## Bboy500

It doesn't play my song after I do this.

They play for about half a second and stop.

Any help?

Edit: Fixed it. had to change my audio settings to 24/96 in windows.....

but now I have a new problem. the songs now skip for about .1 seconds in random places throughout the entire song. All my songs are doing this. Any fix for this?

Edit: Fixed again. Had to turn my power options into "High Performance"

Hopefully if anyone has any problems with the above they'll read this.


----------



## BleaK

Quote: 





bboy500 said:


> It doesn't play my song after I do this.
> They play for about half a second and stop.
> Any help?
> Edit: Fixed it. had to change my audio settings to 24/96 in windows.....
> ...


 
   


 Nice that you've fixed the problems! This will surely help others with the same problem as well  Some laptops can be a bit hard to work around.


----------



## nodicaL

Thank you BleaK for posting this!
  I've been thinking about using foobar just for Bit-Perfect playback, but was holding off on it because it doesn't sync well with an Android phone.
   
  Winamp has everything I want from it, and it syncs perfectly with my Android.
  I do have a question though.  What would be the difference between Maiko plugin and Asio4All when used in Winamp?
   
  Thanks again!


----------



## BleaK

Quote: 





nodical said:


> Thank you BleaK for posting this!
> I've been thinking about using foobar just for Bit-Perfect playback, but was holding off on it because it doesn't sync well with an Android phone.
> 
> Winamp has everything I want from it, and it syncs perfectly with my Android.
> ...


 

 You're welcome! I'm glad you like it!
   
  I would say there is no difference in the Maiko plugin and asio4all sound wise. However the Maiko have alot more options at hand. I don't use many of the extra things that the Maiko plugin offer (unless the exclusive mode when doing serious listening), but if I wanted to I could delve into alot more. It also handles multiple channels, so if you want to play 5.1-songs Maiko let you do this as well.


----------



## nodicaL

Quote: 





bleak said:


> You're welcome! I'm glad you like it!
> 
> I would say there is no difference in the Maiko plugin and asio4all sound wise. However the Maiko have alot more options at hand. I don't use many of the extra things that the Maiko plugin offer (unless the exclusive mode when doing serious listening), but if I wanted to I could delve into alot more. It also handles multiple channels, so if you want to play 5.1-songs Maiko let you do this as well.


 
  Thank you for the quick reply!  I'll be using Maiko then!


----------



## BleaK

Quote: 





nodical said:


> Thank you for the quick reply!  I'll be using Maiko then!


----------



## ExpiredLabel

followed the instructions and am now pleased with the better bit for bit playback, thanks


----------



## BleaK

Quote: 





expiredlabel said:


> followed the instructions and am now pleased with the better bit for bit playback, thanks


 

 Cheers!


----------



## Adrgha

Winamp crashes here after playing FLAC and then switching to MP3. It's strange, it doesn't happen if I just switch back and forth, but if I play say an entire album in FLAC and then attempt to start an MP3, it crashes. Everything is set up as in the first post. Using the newest version of Winamp and Win7 x64. Any ideas?
   
  Edit: Just crashed when pressing stop on a FLAC file. Here's the Windows error report:
   
   
   
  Quote: 





> Problem signature:
> Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
> Application Name: winamp.exe
> Application Version: 5.6.3.3235
> ...


 
  Edit 2: I found some threads at the maiko forums and apparently this is a somewhat known error with no solution yet. Bummer!
   
  http://maiko.elementfx.com/forum/index.php?topic=36.0
  http://maiko.elementfx.com/forum/index.php?topic=30.0


----------



## BleaK

Yes. I've heard that uninstaling winamp, and then reinstall it with no other plugin will maybe fix it, but I can't be sure. I only play FLACs so I haven't had the problem though.
   
  The maiko wasapi is made by one guy, so it's not perfect. But it's getting there!


----------



## nodicaL

Weird, I have the latest version of Winamp and I have no problems with crashing.
  The developer of Maiko has said on Winamp forums to not use any other Output / Input plugin than the default ones that come with it.
   
  A fresh reinstall should fix it up.


----------



## Adrgha

I don't use any other plug-ins and I've never installed any either. 
   
  But sure, I'll give reinstalling Winamp a go and see if it helps.


----------



## DocTavia

Thank you very much for the WASAPI output plugin, it's very keep and intuitive and will keep us busy. The EQ plugin is much better than the default winamp graphic equalizer, and it has really flattened out my headphones with only a little bit of fiddling after looking at a response graph.


----------



## Ben Gunn

I've been reading your interesting / controversial / documented / passionate conversations on various subjects for 3 days now and I've learned much more since than during the past 10 years...
  I had to publish my first comment somewhere and I've chosen this thread...
  ... to thank BleaK for sharing these useful informations with all of us
  ... and to testify that switching from my good old winamp 2.81 to the latest light version (5.63) + Maiko WASAPI @24bit dramatically changed (improved !) my audio experience.
   
  Everything is now much more vivid, punchy, louder and it has greatly increased the soundscape, even on my low budget equipment (Sennheiser HD 200 plugged in my Realtek HD)...
   
  I'll soon upgrade my gear to some more exciting stuffs and this awesome Winamp trick made me even more eager to do so.


----------



## BleaK

Quote: 





doctavia said:


> Thank you very much for the WASAPI output plugin, it's very keep and intuitive and will keep us busy. The EQ plugin is much better than the default winamp graphic equalizer, and it has really flattened out my headphones with only a little bit of fiddling after looking at a response graph.


 
  You're welcome! The EQ was implemented after I made this thread. I haven't had time to tinker with it yet, but it one of a very few plugins (and music-softwares for that matter) that have both wasapi and an EQ setting.
    
   
  Quote:


ben gunn said:


> I've been reading your interesting / controversial / documented / passionate conversations on various subjects for 3 days now and I've learned much more since than during the past 10 years...
> I had to publish my first comment somewhere and I've chosen this thread...
> ... to thank BleaK for sharing these useful informations with all of us
> ... and to testify that switching from my good old winamp 2.81 to the latest light version (5.63) + Maiko WASAPI @24bit dramatically changed (improved !) my audio experience.
> ...


 
   
  Cheers! That's why we do all of this stuff in the end, it's all for the music 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Implementing and using maiko wasapi was also one of the first audiorelated upgrade I did. After that I started re-ripping my CDs to FLAC, the differences were huge!
  From there it went all downhill (for my wallet)


----------



## Bboy500

ben gunn said:


> I've been reading your interesting / controversial / documented / passionate conversations on various subjects for 3 days now and I've learned much more since than during the past 10 years...
> I had to publish my first comment somewhere and I've chosen this thread...
> ... to thank BleaK for sharing these useful informations with all of us
> ... and to testify that switching from my good old winamp 2.81 to the latest light version (5.63) + Maiko WASAPI @24bit dramatically changed (improved !) my audio experience.
> ...




I'm with you.

Once I did this, I noticed a big enough difference to say it changed my music for the better in a noticeable way (Using HE-400's).

I never knew that windows even down sampled everything *Sigh* One of the best free things that improved my Audio experience.

I've actually set it up for all my friends now. One refused so I secretly did it when he was't looking ^_^


----------



## BleaK

Quote: 





bboy500 said:


> I'm with you.
> Once I did this, I noticed a big enough difference to say it changed my music for the better in a noticeable way (Using HE-400's).
> I never knew that windows even down sampled everything *Sigh* One of the best free things that improved my Audio experience.
> I've actually set it up for all my friends now. One refused so I secretly did it when he was't looking ^_^


 

 Haha! Very nice! Bet your friend was like: "Bboy500! Why is my music sounding better?! Screw you, I want my itunes with 128kbps songs back RIGHT NOW!"


----------



## Wolf11

Great tutorial! i'll try this out over the weekend. Hopefully I get some better SQ than just using VLC...


----------



## BleaK

Quote: 





wolf11 said:


> Great tutorial! i'll try this out over the weekend. Hopefully I get some better SQ than just using VLC...


 

 Thanks! VLC is good, but I think this sound a bit better


----------



## Adrgha

Another thing I've noticed while using Winamp is that it seems to be sending out 96KHz (which is the max my DAC can receive over USB) all the time, while players like Foobar outputs whatever the track is encoded in (44,1KHz 99% of the time). I'm not sure if this has any possible effect on the sound, but is there a way to make Winamp behave the same way as Foobar? Mostly because I like seeing the display on my DAC change, haha.


----------



## BleaK

adrgha said:


> Another thing I've noticed while using Winamp is that it seems to be sending out 96KHz (which is the max my DAC can receive over USB) all the time, while players like Foobar outputs whatever the track is encoded in (44,1KHz 99% of the time). I'm not sure if this has any possible effect on the sound, but is there a way to make Winamp behave the same way as Foobar? Mostly because I like seeing the display on my DAC change, haha.




yeah there is, but you have to use the exlusive mode.


----------



## Adrgha

Quote: 





bleak said:


> yeah there is, but you have to use the exlusive mode.


 

 Yes, I figured this out a while ago. It seems the general crashing while using WASAPI with Winamp got fixed when I bought a new DAC. I've been testing for a while and it seems stable as long as I do not tick "slave to input sample rate ..." in the options. This will make Winamp extremely unstable and make it crash frequently. 
   
  Are there any real audible advantages of sending the "real" sampling rate to the DAC opposed to just sending 96KHz all the time? I've tried searching but  I can't find anything relevant.


----------



## BleaK

Quote: 





adrgha said:


> Yes, I figured this out a while ago. It seems the general crashing while using WASAPI with Winamp got fixed when I bought a new DAC. I've been testing for a while and it seems stable as long as I do not tick "slave to input sample rate ..." in the options. This will make Winamp extremely unstable and make it crash frequently.
> 
> Are there any real audible advantages of sending the "real" sampling rate to the DAC opposed to just sending 96KHz all the time? I've tried searching but  I can't find anything relevant.


 

 As far I know, there is no audible benefit other then control of your bits and bytes. Maybe a very high end DAC would have a benefit from this, but I doubt it. I have no expertise in this field (upsampling etc.), but try to go back and forth and see if you hear any difference. I didn't hear any differenece so I'll just stuck it at shared mode


----------



## Shub-Niggurath

I've installed the plugin, and when I try to play any file, it plays the first split second and then stops. The app doesn't crash or anything, it just stops playing after <1 second. I can always double-click on the track again with the same result.
  I just uninstalled Winamp, made sure its folder no longer existed, downloaded it from winamp.com, reinstalled it, then reinstalled this Maiko plugin, same result.
  Note I typically remove a bunch of useless things from my Winamp install, but I shouldn't think it would cause a problem. Am I doing something wrong?  I have to say that first split second of playback sounds really nice compared to the default DirectSound plugin!
   
  Edit: I tried enabling Maiko's exclusive mode. Result: instead of playing for <1 second and stopping, it plays the same <1 second of the file in a loop.
  I also checked the option in the settings that tell Maiko to release the device from exclusive mode and reclaim it when needed, and it worked. Then I set Winamp back to using DirectSound just to compare the sound, then set it back to Maiko (same settings -- exclusive + release when not needed) and it's broken again


----------



## BleaK

Quote: 





shub-niggurath said:


> I've installed the plugin, and when I try to play any file, it plays the first split second and then stops. The app doesn't crash or anything, it just stops playing after <1 second. I can always double-click on the track again with the same result.
> I just uninstalled Winamp, made sure its folder no longer existed, downloaded it from winamp.com, reinstalled it, then reinstalled this Maiko plugin, same result.
> Note I typically remove a bunch of useless things from my Winamp install, but I shouldn't think it would cause a problem. Am I doing something wrong?  I have to say that first split second of playback sounds really nice compared to the default DirectSound plugin!
> 
> ...


 

 When you install winamp, try not to remove "the useless things" from it. I don't know but there might be something that let's the plugin play. Also make sure you have not ticked of the plugins that lets you play the audio codecs (like mp3, flac etc.).
   
  Also, what is your OS? This plugin only works (as far as I know) only on Vista, Windows 7 & 8.


----------



## Shub-Niggurath

Just reinstalled Winamp with all the crap I don't want, same result unfortunately!
  I am using Windows 8.


----------



## BleaK

Quote: 





shub-niggurath said:


> Just reinstalled Winamp with all the crap I don't want, same result unfortunately!
> I am using Windows 8.


 

 That's unfortunate, what kind of dac are you using? What kind of audio codecs are you playing?


----------



## Shub-Niggurath

Just using my X-Fi Titanium HD, playing MP3s and FLACs, nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## BleaK

Quote: 





shub-niggurath said:


> Just using my X-Fi Titanium HD, playing MP3s and FLACs, nothing out of the ordinary.


 

 Aha, see this:
   
   
  Quote: 





sonci said:


> sorry to bother,
> as I noticed from the screenshot "Creative xFi", are you using a xfi soundcard?
> 
> because you should know that xfi doesn`t support wasapi for bit perfect playback, it has been discussed a lot at HeadFi,
> you should use ASIO,


 
   
  Quote: 





bleak said:


> No I don't have Creative xFi, that screenshot is taken by the author of the plugin used as only demonstration


 
   
  Your problem is that X-FI soundcard doesn't support wasapi. I think this is a rare occurence in soundcards, none the less unfortunate.


----------



## Shub-Niggurath

Oh. Well that's stupid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Thanks for pointing it out though.


----------



## Digiti

shub-niggurath said:


> I've installed the plugin, and when I try to play any file, it plays the first split second and then stops. The app doesn't crash or anything, it just stops playing after <1 second. I can always double-click on the track again with the same result.
> I just uninstalled Winamp, made sure its folder no longer existed, downloaded it from winamp.com, reinstalled it, then reinstalled this Maiko plugin, same result.
> Note I typically remove a bunch of useless things from my Winamp install, but I shouldn't think it would cause a problem. Am I doing something wrong?  I have to say that first split second of playback sounds really nice compared to the default DirectSound plugin!
> 
> ...




I had the same problem with my DAC..no sound with Maiko at all except for a fraction of a second..fixed by checking in Maiko configuration "slave to input sample rate when enabled resmple to rate when disabled,hz" Give it a try


----------



## Ben Gunn

Quote: 





> I've installed the plugin, and when I try to play any file, it plays the first split second and then stops. The app doesn't crash or anything, it just stops playing after <1 second. I can always double-click on the track again with the same result.


 
   
  It happened to me too on my Windows 7 x64. It's a buffer issue ; you can fix it in the plugin settings (client buffer size in milliseconds / client invalidate & reload / genuine latency formula).
  Try to raise the buffer to let's say 400 or 500 ms (for a start) and click client invalidate & reload. Then try lower values or even 0 (auto buffer). Click client invalidate & reload each time you enter a new value.
   
  BTW my soundcard default settings (Windows) are 24bit / 44KHz.


----------



## Angelbelow

Thanks to the OP! Great step by step tutorial.
  Quote: 





bboy500 said:


> It doesn't play my song after I do this.
> They play for about half a second and stop.
> Any help?
> Edit: Fixed it. had to change my audio settings to 24/96 in windows.....
> ...


 
   
  And thanks to you too, fixed the issues that I was having!


----------



## BleaK

Quote: 





shub-niggurath said:


> Oh. Well that's stupid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah I know, sorry about that mate :/
   
  Quote: 





ben gunn said:


> It happened to me too on my Windows 7 x64. It's a buffer issue ; you can fix it in the plugin settings (client buffer size in milliseconds / client invalidate & reload / genuine latency formula).
> Try to raise the buffer to let's say 400 or 500 ms (for a start) and click client invalidate & reload. Then try lower values or even 0 (auto buffer). Click client invalidate & reload each time you enter a new value.
> 
> BTW my soundcard default settings (Windows) are 24bit / 44KHz.


 
   
  A great tip right here!
   
  Quote: 





angelbelow said:


> Thanks to the OP! Great step by step tutorial.


 
   
  Cheers!


----------



## Shub-Niggurath

Quote: 





ben gunn said:


> It happened to me too on my Windows 7 x64. It's a buffer issue ; you can fix it in the plugin settings (client buffer size in milliseconds / client invalidate & reload / genuine latency formula).
> Try to raise the buffer to let's say 400 or 500 ms (for a start) and click client invalidate & reload. Then try lower values or even 0 (auto buffer). Click client invalidate & reload each time you enter a new value.
> 
> BTW my soundcard default settings (Windows) are 24bit / 44KHz.


 

 Messing with the buffer setting fixed it for me, thanks so much!


----------



## Ben Gunn

Iä ! Iä ! Ftaghn !


----------



## wje

Thanks a bunch for your guide.  I downloaded both components last night (Winamp and the mentioned Winaspi driver), but ended up staying up too late to configure it.  Thanks to your guide, it took me less than 5 minutes to get it up and running.  Thank you!


----------



## BleaK

Quote: 





wje said:


> Thanks a bunch for your guide.  I downloaded both components last night (Winamp and the mentioned Winaspi driver), but ended up staying up too late to configure it.  Thanks to your guide, it took me less than 5 minutes to get it up and running.  Thank you!


 

 Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## Feyy

Many thanks for the guide Bleak, everything is very simple and to the point. Also many thanks to Maiko for a truly exceptional plugin!
   
  I'd just like to add that people need to restart winamp once they have added the .dll file to winamps plugin folder. Otherwise it won't show up. This should be obvious though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I also experienced the 0.1ms skip that at first seemingly occurred at any time during playback. One user here mentioned that he fixed this issue by setting his Power Options in Windows to "High Performance". However, I already had my power options set to high performance and I was still experiencing the issue.
   
  I think I may have found the source of the problem in my case. I downloaded a sample 24bit 92KHz file from http://01688cb.netsolhost.com/samplerdownload/ . Specifically the file (LiadovPrevin.flac)
   
  After listening to it a few times, I noticed it skips every time at 2:23. Leading me to conclude it's the files fault and not the plugin.
   
  When using Exclusive Mode, I have found another issue with sudden noise interruptions. It seems to be that any default Windows sound notification, such as clicking on a folder and opening it, interrupts the audio flow with a quick burst of noise/static.
   
  A great example of this is on the Control Panel on Windows 7. Simply open it up and click on any of the browse arrows and you will hear the noise pop up and interfere with the stream.
   
  To fix the issue I disabled all Windows sound notifications:
   
  1. Right click on your speaker icon 
  2. Select "Playback Devices"
  3. Select the "Sounds" tab
  4. Select the "No Sounds" sound scheme in the drop down menu
   
  For reference, I'm using an ASUS Essence STX with the unified drivers.
   
  Now lets sit back and enjoy the crystal clear audio


----------



## BleaK

Thank you for your kind words. Also thank you for the detailed explanation of your problem and how you fixed it. I am sure that will help others with the same problem!


----------



## kinubic

Just saw this thread. Im gona have to try this when i get home. Thans for the guide


----------



## BleaK

Quote: 





kinubic said:


> Just saw this thread. Im gona have to try this when i get home. Thans for the guide


 

 You're very welcome!
   
   
  I have now updated the guide and added a (short) paragraph on exclusive mode! Have fun and enjoy!


----------



## Glam Bash

Thanks for the guide BleaK. I spent more time reading the guides on how set up foobar than it took to install the plugin for Winamp. 5 minutes later I was enjoying Dr. Chesky's binaural in 24/96.


----------



## BleaK

Quote: 





glam bash said:


> Thanks for the guide BleaK. I spent more time reading the guides on how set up foobar than it took to install the plugin for Winamp. 5 minutes later I was enjoying Dr. Chesky's binaural in 24/96.


 

 That's great to hear! (no pun intended)


----------



## BleaK

Did some fixing to the guide and brushed up the exclusive mode a bit. Please give feedback if you have tried the exlusive mode or have any problems!


----------



## N0sferatu

thanks for this guide.  After using foobar for years I'm glad to be playing with winamp again
   
  I do have one main issue, I cannot get exclusive mode to work (and yes I did the check mark option as it was already set a long time ago for me).
   
  Anyways, shared mode I notice I can still hear other windows things in the background which makes me think that perhaps it's not true WASAPI???  EDIT: Read your FAQ it still is.  Well I guess it's not a deal breaker but this is the error I get when I enable exclusive:"Unable to set exclusive mode.  E_ENDPOINT_CREATE_FAILED"
   
  Computer is Windows 7 with an ATI Radeon 5000 series card with HDMI output to a Marantz AVR.  foobar2K does it fine with exclusive (e.g. nothing else plays in backgrond).  Thoughts?


----------



## BleaK

Quote: 





n0sferatu said:


> thanks for this guide.  After using foobar for years I'm glad to be playing with winamp again
> 
> I do have one main issue, I cannot get exclusive mode to work (and yes I did the check mark option as it was already set a long time ago for me).
> 
> ...


 

 This is weird. Have you tried to allow 24-bit playback in winamp?


----------



## N0sferatu

Quote: 





bleak said:


> This is weird. Have you tried to allow 24-bit playback in winamp?


 
   
  just did...same error


----------



## BleaK

Quote: 





n0sferatu said:


> just did...same error


 
   

 This is really werid... Sorry, looks like I can't help you. I would suggest to try hook of one thing at the time in the checkboxes in exclusive mode untill somethings happens, but I'm not sure that would result in something.
  It might be that Maiko wasapi exlusive mode don't support the output from you video card, this is the only cause I can come up with at the moment.
  But the shared mode is working right? In theory this should be all you need for soundquality.


----------



## N0sferatu

Quote: 





bleak said:


> But the shared mode is working right? In theory this should be all you need for soundquality.


 
   
  Right.  I'll just let it go in shared mode then.  
   
  The only reason I switched was I started getting some "issues" in Foobar2K so I figured I'd give WinAMP another try.  I always liked the UI better in WinAMP but never the sound quality.  Now I guess I'll be back to WinAMP.  It's weird I've been using this program since it's inception in 1997.  Crazy!!!


----------



## SpiderNhan

Subbed.


----------



## BleaK

Quote: 





n0sferatu said:


> Right.  I'll just let it go in shared mode then.
> 
> The only reason I switched was I started getting some "issues" in Foobar2K so I figured I'd give WinAMP another try.  I always liked the UI better in WinAMP but never the sound quality.  Now I guess I'll be back to WinAMP.  It's weird I've been using this program since it's inception in 1997.  Crazy!!!


 
   
  Yeah, I've been using it forever too. Tried foobar, but found this unknown and GREAT output! So I decided to make a guide  Enjoy!
   
  Quote: 





spidernhan said:


> Subbed.


 
  Cheers!


----------



## highrolller

I need help please guys!
  
 When I pause or even shut Winamp, all the sounds continue to be muted. How do I unmute them? I wish it would unmute upon pausing my music or shutting Winamp because this could get quite annoying for me. 
  
 And what are some good EQ tips or EQ settings to put into my EQ for my HE 500s? Thanks guys!
  
 EDIT: How do I even install Electri-Q EQ?


----------



## BleaK

highrolller said:


> Will do! Just one quick question, does wasapi increase sound quality? Or does it just mute all over sounds?


 

 Wasapi increases sound quality yes. Have it in shared mode and you can hear other sounds as well, if you want that.
  
 Quote:


highrolller said:


> I need help please guys!
> 
> When I pause or even shut Winamp, all the sounds continue to be muted. How do I unmute them? I wish it would unmute upon pausing my music or shutting Winamp because this could get quite annoying for me.
> 
> ...


 
  
 If you want sound in other programs you must first turn of exclusive mode, then restart the programs (games, web browsers, apps, etc.)
 I can't help you with the EQ, I like my HE500 unEQ'd.
  
 Try the HE500 thread:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/551345/hifiman-he-500-he-as-in-high-end-please-post-your-impressions-proving-to-be-a-great-headphone-and-standing-the-test-of-time/7755#post_9800845


----------



## highrolller

bleak said:


> If you want sound in other programs you must first turn of exclusive mode, then restart the programs (games, web browsers, apps, etc.)
> I can't help you with the EQ, I like my HE500 unEQ'd.
> 
> Try the HE500 thread:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/551345/hifiman-he-500-he-as-in-high-end-please-post-your-impressions-proving-to-be-a-great-headphone-and-standing-the-test-of-time/7755#post_9800845


 
  
 Thank you!


----------



## N0sferatu

I now have one device that has windows 8.  I cannot get the WASAPI to work.  Does it work on this platform?  Works fine on my other devices using Windows 7.


----------



## BleaK

n0sferatu said:


> I now have one device that has windows 8.  I cannot get the WASAPI to work.  Does it work on this platform?  Works fine on my other devices using Windows 7.





I am sorry, but I haven't tried it on windows 8 yet. I can probably get to it this weekend and test if it works!


----------



## N0sferatu

bleak said:


> I am sorry, but I haven't tried it on windows 8 yet. I can probably get to it this weekend and test if it works!


 
  
 yeah if you don't mind that'd be awesome.  I built my new HTPC and was disappointed with it not working.  WASAPI works in other environments (using XBMC).  I wasn't going to run 8 but my friend's business had a spare legit key sitting around so I figured I'd give 8 a try since it's not my main work machine.  It is however, my main multimedia machine so I need this up and running or back toobar2K for me.


----------



## ejwiles

This is awesome.  I started using WinAmp back in my Napster days but got away from it.  Definitely going to give it another look.


----------



## BleaK

ejwiles said:


> This is awesome.  I started using WinAmp back in my Napster days but got away from it.  Definitely going to give it another look.


 
 Cool, me too! Using it as we speak, have a nice weekend!


----------



## Primergy

Thanks, I was completely unaware of this.
 At least on my laptop I switched from Foobar back to Winamp. An hour of lossless "Blotted Science" on my USB DAC later ... I will stay with this.


----------



## Thunderbolt

I am about to install windows 8, can anyone confirm if this plugin still works with windows 8.1?


----------



## N0sferatu

thunderbolt said:


> I am about to install windows 8, can anyone confirm if this plugin still works with windows 8.1?


 
  
 no it doesn't
  
 I posted about this a month ago only a few posts up and the original poster never got back to me.  :/
  
 It was great but at this point I'm about to move on.


----------



## BleaK

I am sorry, but it seems like it won't work with W8 yet. I tested with my buddy's PC and it didn't work yet.


----------



## Thunderbolt

well what other winamp plugin is there then for winamp, using windows 8.1 with wasapi that can do bit-perfect playback as good as maiko, without any hiccups when using explorer etc.?


----------



## Thunderbolt

wasapi is now integrated into windows so that no plugin would be needed any longer. can anyone confirm this? does it really bypass all windows mixer stuff automatically without any alteration of the sound? if so then we wouldnt need a wasapi plugin any more I guess.


----------



## BleaK

I don't have W8 myself, but those who have it might have to look somewhere else. I haven't had time to figure out how W8 and WASAPI drivers interact yet, but it looks like that W8 don't need WASAPI


----------



## N0sferatu

bleak said:


> I don't have W8 myself, but those who have it might have to look somewhere else. I haven't had time to figure out how W8 and WASAPI drivers interact yet, but it looks like that W8 don't need WASAPI


 
  
 why is that?  Is DirectSound actually sending a bit perfect signal?  I prefer to stick with WinAMP because it's compact and a simple player.  MediaMonkey, Foobar2K, etc are a bit clunky to me.  I don't want my music player taking up almost all the computer screen.


----------



## Thunderbolt

from what Ive read asio4all is still supposed to work with windows 8.1
  
 so maybe theres some form of replacement, although I dont know whether asio will sound a bit different.


----------



## pookeyhead

A question.
  
 As a Head-Fier.... I'm only rally concerned with the quality from my headphones. My speakers aren't really that great, and they are driven by the Realtek Hi Definition Speaker output from my motherboard.  When I listen to the speakers, I use the Realtek Speaker output as the default device, but when I plug my DAC in to USB...  I have to MANUALLY change the device setup in Maiko to hear anything through my headphones. Once that is set, then I have no speaker output.  As there is no on/off switch on my DAC, I have to physically unplug it for Windows to then switch back to the Realtek output for speakers.
  
 Is this normal? Can I do anything?
  
 My DAC only has one line out, so it's not as if I can even drive my active speakers from my DAC (which would obviously solve the problem).


----------



## Headzone

What OS are you running?
  
 I have 3 sound cards plugged in at the same time, and I can just switch between them through windows playback settings. I'm Windows 7


----------



## pookeyhead

Windows 8.1 Pro
  
 I can manually switch, yeah...  I was wondering really, is there a way to automatically switch other than unplugging my DAC?


----------



## pookeyhead

I've decided to add a switch to the +5v line in the USB cable, so when I switch the cable to the Modi off, the PC will default to the Realtek Speaker output.
  
  
 Should work.


----------



## Thunderbolt

after having read at the winamp forums that maiko apparently still can be used with windows 8 I tried it myself and yes, I can confirm: It does still work with windows 8!
  
 I tried it with v5.7 3364 Beta and its all fine. maybe it also works with the non beta version or also with later beta versions. Havent tried it though, I only read that it works for people using this version so thats the only release Ive tried so far. (from some version onwards, betas now expire after 4 weeks. the latest non expiring beta is build 3392 so that version might be worth testing as well)


----------



## pookeyhead

I confirmed a couple of posts back that it works with Windows 8.1.


----------



## BleaK

Thanks guys! I haven't been able to test it for myself yet, so I'm glad it works


----------



## dfroula

I've been experimenting with various bit-perfect Winamp output plugin options to use with my new Behringer UCA202 DAC.
  
 The UCA202 will work with the default Window driver, which installs when the device is first plugged in. However, ASIO will not function with the default driver. It is necessary to install the Behringer-supplied 32 or 64 bit driver. I installed the Behringer driver, BEHRINGER_2902_WIN32_2.8.40, for my 32-bit Windows 7 installation.
  
 At first, I tried using various ASIO Winamp plugins in conjunction with the Behringer driver. They all worked. However, one common flaw was that, on certain tracks, the first few milliseconds of the track would be cut off. Although the sound quality was superb, I was unable to find any plugin settings that solved the issue. Checking gapless or no-gapless playback made no difference. I concluded the issue was likely a driver problem, as it was common among all of the ASIO Winamp plugins. I did try ASIO4ALL, but was unable to get it to function with the UCA202.
  
 I moved on to try a few Kernel Streaming solutions for bit-perfect Winamp output. I tried the latest out_ks363.dll plugin. This completely solved the several millisecond skip at the beginning of tracks. However a new problem emerged. Pausing playback caused the last few milliseconds of audio to play repeatedly while paused. Also, the LCD Smartie Spectrum Analyzer visualization lagged the playback significantly. Unacceptable.
  
 I then moved onto a WASAPI solution with the latest Maiko Winamp plugin in "exclusive" mode. This also solved the skip at the beginning of some tracks. However, the stuttering-on-pause issue remained. I concluded that the driver, again, was the issue.
  
 I finally completely uninstalled the Behringer driver and re-installed the UCA202, allowing Windows 7 to load its own native driver (no ASIO support). I tried both the Kernel Streaming and WASAPI Winamp plugins with the basic Windows 7 driver. I had partial success! The skip at the beginning of tracks was gone with the new driver. Both the Kernel Streaming and WASAPI plugins now paused without the annoying repeating audio. However the LCD Smartie Spectrum Analyzer plugin still exhibited the annoying lag with the played audio with the Kernel Streaming plugin.
  
 In the end, the only bit-perfect solution that worked satisfactorily with Winamp and the Behringer UCA202 was the Maiko WASAPI Winamp plugin running in "exclusive" mode in conjunction with the native Windows 7 UCA202 driver.
  
 I hope this saves someone from all the thrashing about I needed to do to find a good bit-perfect solution for Winamp and the Behringer UCA202 DAC.


----------



## bombadilio

thanks for this post!
  
 Only thing missing is the ability to crossfade for me thats a lot more important.


----------



## hifi nub

Thanks for the tut.


----------



## hifi nub

I found switching tracks with wasapi enabled, I got loud popping noise, same goes for stop, pause play and skip.
  
 Came across a fix.
  
 http://forums.winamp.com/showpost.php?s=ea1a92b18e74044df200f31a4580bb37&p=2830620&postcount=3


----------



## xunknownx

i occasionally get some popping noises or short burst of static when using this with my newly bought audioengine d1 DAC.  anyone using this DAC that can help?  my settings are the same as the ones in the OP.  i also tried toying with some of the settings myself but no luck.


----------



## Stormcrow

moved my question to the right section, thnx for the guide


----------



## BleaK

stormcrow said:


> moved my question to the right section, thnx for the guide


 
 Cheers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 I tried JRiver for a while, but for some reason I always come back to play some tunes in winamp with the Maiko Wasapi. 
  
  
 Disclaimer:
  
 Maiko/kitchen-fu has stopped development for this plugin (happened a couple years ago really). The latest version is: 0.53.test.04, and are known working with Windows vista, 7 and 8.1.​  
While the development has been suspended, the plugin still works, and sounds great! Enjoy! ​


----------



## Fabithierry

I usually use J river and Foobar, but i tried Winamp with this plugin and i think that this plugin is much better than the Wasapi plugin of Foobar. Great Job!


----------



## BleaK

fabithierry said:


> I usually use J river and Foobar, but i tried Winamp with this plugin and i think that this plugin is much better than the Wasapi plugin of Foobar. Great Job!


 
  
 Cheers! Just spreading the good word!


----------



## N0sferatu

Windows 8.1 it'll play audio for maybe a quarter of a second and then pause/freeze.  If I check another option in the settings it'll play again but only for a quarter of a second and then freeze.  What do I need to fix/do to get it working?  I'm on WinAMP version 5.7 bild 3363 beta.  Do I need to use a different version?
  
 Intel Smart Sound Technology is listed sound card in control panel it's a Hewlett Packard Spectre Core i7
  
  
 EDIT: FIXED Alleluia!!!!
  
 This guy's post way back I set the buffer to 500ms and to 24bit/48Khz in Windows and voila it plays!  Sound is amazing now on this laptop!  Works in shared, and exclusive (only with certain options needing to be enabled)
  
  


ben gunn said:


> It happened to me too on my Windows 7 x64. It's a buffer issue ; you can fix it in the plugin settings (client buffer size in milliseconds / client invalidate & reload / genuine latency formula).
> Try to raise the buffer to let's say 400 or 500 ms (for a start) and click client invalidate & reload. Then try lower values or even 0 (auto buffer). Click client invalidate & reload each time you enter a new value.
> 
> BTW my soundcard default settings (Windows) are 24bit / 44KHz.


----------



## N0sferatu

well I played with it and it's glitchy.  If I pause audio for too long the WASAPI crashes.  I've since switched to AIMP3 with a WinAMP skin and has WASAPI already built in and looks just like WinAMP.  It's been a fun 18 years with WinAMP since 1997 but I'm moving on.


----------



## VeggiePopper

bleak said:


> *CD ripping:*
> 
> When ripping cd's I suggest you use EAC, but if you are gonna rip ALOT of cd's, this method may take alot of time.
> Winamp have a really easy ripping feature, and it gets all the info like band/album/song from gracenote automatically .
> ...




As a new member, let me ask this: what is the advantage of ripping on EAC over Winamp? Is there any improvement in sound quality or fidelity towards the original CD?


----------



## BleaK

veggiepopper said:


> As a new member, let me ask this: what is the advantage of ripping on EAC over Winamp? Is there any improvement in sound quality or fidelity towards the original CD?


 
  
 Not quality as per se, but insurance that the CD was ripped correctly. EAC has better quality control as it matches your rips to thousands of others with the same CD. However this can be tiresome if you are ripping a whole new library.


----------



## VeggiePopper

I see now. Well, I guess I'll use EAC for mi favorite albums and keep using Winamp for the rest of my library. Thanks for the info.


----------



## BleaK

veggiepopper said:


> I see now. Well, I guess I'll use EAC for mi favorite albums and keep using Winamp for the rest of my library. Thanks for the info.


 

 No problemo!


----------



## kaiteck

I've still no clue on how to set the sampling rate. Most of my files are 16/44.1.


----------



## BleaK

kaiteck said:


> I've still no clue on how to set the sampling rate. Most of my files are 16/44.1.


 
 It's all in the first post. 
  
 Preferences -> output -> Maiko Wasapi -> configure.
  
 Then in the top you choose exclusive:
  

  
 Then you tick all the boxes like the picture, and if you want to have 16-bit and 44,1kHz you must put "slave to input sample rate": 44100 , and "slave to input encoding when enabled" to 16.


----------



## kaiteck

bleak said:


> It's all in the first post.
> 
> Preferences -> output -> Maiko Wasapi -> configure.
> 
> ...


 
  
 err so i change first box from 0 to 16 and
 second box stays 44100?


----------



## BleaK

kaiteck said:


> err so i change first box from 0 to 16 and
> second box stays 44100?


 

 No you change it from 0 to 44100 or other, down the page you see "24+padded", change that to 16.
  
 May I ask why you are doing this?


----------



## kaiteck

bleak said:


> No you change it from 0 to 44100 or other, down the page you see "24+padded", change that to 16.
> 
> May I ask why you are doing this?


 
 Most of my files are 16bit,44.1khz
  
 I do not want any resampling to occur which decrease audio quality.


----------



## BleaK

kaiteck said:


> Most of my files are 16bit,44.1khz
> 
> I do not want any resampling to occur which decrease audio quality.


 
  
 Not to be rude or anything, but everything I said is in the guide. Don't worry too much about sampling, unless your dac is a NOS-dac it will upsample everything anyway.


----------



## ghendi

Wow! Great guide!! Thanks.


----------



## BleaK

ghendi said:


> Wow! Great guide!! Thanks.


 

 Glad you liked it! Cheers!


----------



## kaiteck

I've noticed that using Maiko WASAPI increased volume output from winamp. Is this normal? Why did this happen? O.o


----------



## chuckwheat

The download link is down. "account suspended"?
 Does anyone have any idea how I could get it? I searched around, and didn't find any other source.


----------



## fomoz

chuckwheat said:


> The download link is down. "account suspended"?
> Does anyone have any idea how I could get it? I searched around, and didn't find any other source.




http://maiko.nx0.ru/

Click the left big link in the bottom to download.


----------

